# Arbeitsnotebook, wenig Spiele, 500€ gesucht



## huntertech (10. Juni 2010)

*Arbeitsnotebook, wenig Spiele, 500€ gesucht*

Also ich suche für einen Bekannten ein neues Notebook. Hauptsächlich um damit unterwegs arbeiten verrichten zu können, also z.B. Videos/Bilder/Musik schauen oder sortieren. Da er im Prinzip nur 100GB Speicher braucht, denke ich, die "Standard"-Kapazität von ca. 320GB an Festplattenplatz sollten voll und ganz ausreichen.

Ab und zu möchte er auch mal wenig anfordende Spiele spielen, z.B. welche, mit den Anforderungen hier (dürfte machbar sein ):



Prozessor mit 1,7 GHz
512 MB Hauptspeicher
Betriebssystem:  Windows 2000/XP,
DirectX9-kompatible AGP-Grafikkarte (NVIDIA  GeForce3 oder vergleichbarer Chipsatz mit 64 MB RAM)
DirectX9  kompatible Soundkarte (DirectX 9.0c ist auf der CD-ROM enthalten)
CD-ROM  oder DVD-Laufwerk (Original-CD-ROM muss während des gesamten Spiels in  das Laufwerk eingelegt sein)
Maus
2,0 GB freie  Festplattenkapazität
ISDN für Multiplayer, DSL für  Serverbetrieb bei Multiplayer
Ist jetzt kein High-End Notebook erforderlich, aber es sollten schon noch ein paar Spiele laufen. Soll zwar auch in ein paar Jahren noch Spiele spielen können (natürlich keine Spiele, die für Desktop-PCs gedacht sind) aber so Spiele vom Schlage des oben aufgeführten werden es in Zukunft wohl bleiben, also nichts großes.

Ansonsten bräuchte er eine W-Lan-Einheit, eine Webcam wäre auch nicht schlecht und Bluetooth ebenso. Akkulaufzeit sollte auf keinen Fall unter 5 Stunden gehen (2D), 7 Stunden wären schon ok.



Was könnt ihr da empfehlen? Denke doch stark, dass er mit 500€ auskommt. Habe hier im Forum auch eine Empfehlung zu diesem hier gefunden:

Acer Aspire 5739G-654G32MN, GeForce GT130M, Windows Vista Home Premium (LX.PDR0X.049) bei Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals

Gibt es da nichts günstigeres? Oder muss es letztendlich doch so eines sein?




PS: Damit ich mich da auch durchbeißen kann, welche CPU bzw. Grafikkarte bräuchte er denn überhaupt? Kenn mich nur im Desktop-Bereich aus


----------



## ultrachief (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Arbeitsnotebook, wenig Spiele, 500€ gesucht*

Ich empfehle dir die Suchmaschine von Notebooksbilliger.de
Hier der Link Erweiterte Suche - Notebook Shop - Notebooks & Laptops bei notebooksbilliger.de
Die Preise dort sind eine der Besten und wenn du dir mal die Bewertungen durchliest siehst du relativ schnell ob es ein Top oder Flop ist.
Hier ist noch ein schönes Beispiel leider klappt die verlinkung nicht deshalb poste ich mal das Modell

Acer Aspire 5541G-304G32Mn für 469 Euro


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Arbeitsnotebook, wenig Spiele, 500€ gesucht*

Kannst Du nicht mal ein paar Spiele als Beispiel nennen? 

Das genannte von ultrachief Acer ist bis 500€ aktuell da echt das beste von der 3D-Leistung her. 


Das von Dir genannte gibt es scheinbar nicht mehr.


----------



## huntertech (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Arbeitsnotebook, wenig Spiele, 500€ gesucht*

Also als Beispiele, momentan (das Spiel wovon die Anforderungen sind) ist Emergency 4 (kennt keiner ).

Was bräuchte der denn dann für eine Grafikeinheit? Ist ja nur für Spiele zwischendurch, der hat auch noch für den Notfall einen normalen PC.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Arbeitsnotebook, wenig Spiele, 500€ gesucht*

Ich sag mal so: mit dem von untrchief genannten könntest Du sogar ein rel. aktuelles 3D-Spiel noch spielen. Für 5-6 Jahre alte Spiele oder reine 2D-Spiele würde wohl JEDE Notebookkarte gehen, auch ein Intel X4500. Aber mit der 4570 wärst Du natürich flexibler. 

Das Riesenproblem ist aber der Akku: selbst das beste "office"-Notebook, welche keine gute Graifkkartehat, schafft maximal 4-5 Stunden, und das auch nur bei WLAN aus und wenn man quasi nix mit dem Notebook arbeitet. ehr al 5 haben nur ganz kleine Notebooks, die sind bis 500€ dafür dann aber auch sehr schwach von der leistung her.


zB das LENOVO ThinkPad Edge 13 NUE2MGE für 490€ bei dem shop hier Notebook Shop - Notebooks & Laptops bei notebooksbilliger.de , da ginge der AKku bis maximal 5 Stunden, obwohl das schon ein Notebook mit nur 13,3 Zoll ist. 

Für 455€ gibt es das  HP 610 Compaq (VC264EA) im gleichen Shop, das at 15,4 Zoll und auch bis zu 5Std Akku.


Aber mehr als 4-5 Stunden, dann hat man eine "stromsparCPU" drin. zB das  Samsung X520-Aura SU2700 Addi für 470€ hätte bis zu 10 Stunden. 


Die ANgaben sind halt wie gesagt reine Theorie, wenn man quasi ALLES deaktiviert hat, was Strom braucht, und es nur "an" ist.


----------



## huntertech (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Arbeitsnotebook, wenig Spiele, 500€ gesucht*

Welches Notebook ist davon denn zu empfehlen?


----------



## huntertech (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Arbeitsnotebook, wenig Spiele, 500€ gesucht*

Achja, ich suche dann auch mal. Bei welchen Herstellern könnte man denn nach einem solchen Notebook suchen? 

Und die Komponenten von dem Notebook von ultrachief sind doch soweit angemessen oder? Also        Athlon II  M300 und Mibility HD 4570?


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Arbeitsnotebook, wenig Spiele, 500€ gesucht*

Naja, die CPU ist nicht gut, die is sogar rel. schwach - dafür is die Graka für DEN Preis gut. Die Frage ist halt, wie es mit dem Spielen aussieht. 


Ansonsten tun sich die Hersteller da alle nix. MSI, Asus, Acer, HP, Samsung, Dell, lenovo...


----------



## huntertech (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Arbeitsnotebook, wenig Spiele, 500€ gesucht*

Es ging mir eher um eine Lister der Hersteller 

Welche CPU (Gruppe) wäre denn soweit besser?


----------



## Herbboy (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Arbeitsnotebook, wenig Spiele, 500€ gesucht*

Was meinst Du mit Liste der Hersteller? ^^


Als CPu in der Preisklasse kannst Du nen T4200, T6750 usw., an sich alles zwischen T4xxx und T6xxx erwarten. Is halt in Verbindung mit ner Grafikkarte dann immer schwer, dass auch die CPU gut ist - 500€ ist halt wenig.


----------



## huntertech (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Arbeitsnotebook, wenig Spiele, 500€ gesucht*

Muss ja nur für kleine Spiele zwischendurch mal gehen 

Ich meinte eine Liste der Notebookhersteller, dass ich mal Notebooks suchen kann.


----------



## Otep (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Arbeitsnotebook, wenig Spiele, 500€ gesucht*

Ich habe schon sehr lange Samsung... bin damit immer zufrieden, vor allem was den Support anbelangt.

Mit der Akkulaufzeit wirst Du bei einem Gerät mit Leistung immer abwägen müssen... mehr als 5 Std. da wirst Du dich schon schwer tun...


----------



## Herbboy (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Arbeitsnotebook, wenig Spiele, 500€ gesucht*



huntertech schrieb:


> Muss ja nur für kleine Spiele zwischendurch mal gehen
> 
> Ich meinte eine Liste der Notebookhersteller, dass ich mal Notebooks suchen kann.


  Also, hier hast Du im Grunde alle aktuell verfügbare Notebooks, da kannst Du dann filtern nach Preis, Größe, CPU usw usw Notebooks/13.1" bis 16.4" TFT Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland  was anderes als "Liste" wüßt ich jetz nicht


----------



## huntertech (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Arbeitsnotebook, wenig Spiele, 500€ gesucht*

Also mit Liste meine ich sowas:

Acer
MSI
Lenovo

Und so weiter. Ebenw eil ich nicht so viele Hersteller kenne und so dann mehrere Produktpaletten durchschauen kann.

Aber ich suche mal bei denen, die ihr schon ausgezählt habt


----------



## Herbboy (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Arbeitsnotebook, wenig Spiele, 500€ gesucht*

Ich hab Dir an sich alle gängigen schon genannt  

ASUS, Acer, Apple, Belinea, Dell, Fujitsu, HP, Lenovo, MSI, Samsung, Sony, Toshiba...


es gibt noch zB one.de, oder auch mysn und notebookguru als kleinere Hersteller, wo man auch selber konfigurieren kann. Aber da kostet jede Abweichung vom meist spärlich ausgestatten Grundmodell rel. viel Aufpreis, zB nicht mal WLAN ist da idR schon drin, auch kein Windows.


----------



## huntertech (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Arbeitsnotebook, wenig Spiele, 500€ gesucht*

Achso, danke  Ich suche noch die MSIs durch


----------



## huntertech (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Arbeitsnotebook, wenig Spiele, 500€ gesucht*

Habe schonmal sämtliche Versionen eines Notebookd surch und da sind mir zwei Prozessorreihen aufgefallen, eben die T4xxx und die T6xxx. Der Unterschied liegt doch nur im L2-Chache (1->2MB) und der Takt variiert ja eh bei einem Modell.

Welchen sollte er da nehmen? Die 6000er sind ja bestimmt teurer. Lohnt sich das für ihn?


----------



## Herbboy (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Arbeitsnotebook, wenig Spiele, 500€ gesucht*

Also, die sind halt schon besser, aber ob das wirklich viel ausmacht beim Preis? Diese "älteren" CPUs sind alle nicht mehr so teuer, das kann an sich nicht so viel ausmachen beim Prieis des Notebooks.


----------



## huntertech (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Arbeitsnotebook, wenig Spiele, 500€ gesucht*

Also bei MSI kostet ein Notebook mit dem T4500 und DVD-Brenner 500€ und mit T6600 und Blue-Ray-Laufwerk 540€. Kann natürlich alles vom Laufwerk sein, aber da mein Bekannter kein Blue-Ray-Laufwerk braucht - lohnen sich da die 40€ für im Primzip nur die CPU?


EDIT: Aber den noch schlechteren AMD Athlon II M320 bzw. M520 sollte man nicht nehmen oder? Der hat 25% weniger Leistung laut Notebookcheck.com




EDIT²: Glaube ich habe jetzt etwas passendes gefunden. Was sagt ihr zu dem hier:

Acer Extensa  5635ZG-443G50

Hat nen 15"-Non-Glare-LED-Bildschirm mit der Auflösung 1366x768. Dazu noch integrierte Webcam und Mikrofon. Dazu Hardware, die sogar manche aktuellen Spiele auf minimum halbwegs flüssig hinbekommt. Gibts da vllt. noch was besseres? Möchte jetzt nicht 1000 Notebooks durchklicken und vergleichen


----------



## Herbboy (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Arbeitsnotebook, wenig Spiele, 500€ gesucht*

Ja, der ist völlig o.k. - ist echt müßig zu diskutieren, ob ein T6400 vlt dann beim entpacken einer Datei 1,5 statt 1,7 Min braucht...


----------



## huntertech (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Arbeitsnotebook, wenig Spiele, 500€ gesucht*

Aber solange der Acer ja ok ist 

Werde morgen auch noch weiter suchen aber so in die Richtung wirds wohl schon doch gehen.


----------

